# rdesktop decline

## gentoorockerfr

i am trying to connect to my pc through another over internet and i was taking 

ERROR: connect: deny

rdesktop -u username  61.128.103.79(my public ip)

what i was doing wrong?

thank you

----------

## keet

The denied connection might mean several things:  The remote computer is not listening on the Remote Desktop port (usually 3389), a firewall on the remote computer is blocking traffic to that port, something in between is not letting the traffic through (if the R.D.P. computer is on the other side of a personal router, are you forwarding the traffic to the computer?), the computer you are connecting from is denying outbound traffic on the R.D.P. port...

----------

## gentoorockerfr

how can i find the correct port?The client is in a different router/server.

i know the local ip of the client , the public ip of the client the username the password the workgroup etc...which is the right command?

i thought that 

```
 rdesktop -u username -p password public/internet ip 
```

is the right command

----------

## Syl20

Is your public IP assigned to your desktop computer, or to a router (or maybe a box belonging to your internet provider) ? In the second case, you certainly need to configure a NAT rule on this equipement, if not already done.

----------

## gentoorockerfr

so how can i configure nat equipment?

----------

## Syl20

It depends on your equipment. I suppose you have a manual, don't you ?

----------

## gentoorockerfr

i have a thompson router given from my isp and ethernet connection with static ip to my computers..

so what i need next?

----------

## Syl20

Read the appropriate f*! manual ? Have a look on "NAT" parts, if so.

Otherwise, you can look for informations on your ISP's website, or contact them.

Do "fr" in your name mean "french" ? Is your provider Bouygues Telecom ? Read this.

----------

